# Where's The Converter???



## 3MurphsOutbackin' (Sep 26, 2006)

I know I'm a newbie...







but, I'm usually pretty handy. I installed 2 TurboMaxx fans and a MaxxAir cover in about 3 hours the last three evenings after work. While I was running the lights to do the inside wiring - they started to fade, FAST. I checked the battery monitor and they were near empty. These are one week old batteries that I charged last weekend. So I plug into shore power - nothing! I'm listening for a hum...







Nothing. I look in the Owners manual







No help here either.

So I decide to check the Power distribution panel. All the fuses are good. I take it apart, look in it, look behind it, look under the couch, in the cabinets







I can't find the Converter!

So I call Tech support at the dealership. They suggest to check the batteries to see if they are dry (new batteries???) and suggest that the converter may be hidden







I told them where I have looked and let them know that the picture of the WFCO panel in the owners manual show the converter in the bottom of the distribution panel. Tech agrees with me...But there is no Converter beneath my panel!!

This seems really strange, how can the rig even run on 12V without it? Does anyone else have an 06 26 RLS with the converter hidden somewhere else other than in the power distribution panel beneath the fridge?

Oh...I checked the two new interstate batteries. They both had 3 dry cells(very low liquid level) and specific gravity below 1.125.

Tech was shocked that there appears to be no converter! We are about an hour + from the dealer... and after a little whining







the Tech offered to bring 2 new batteries and a new panel and converter and install it next week (before the maiden voyage).









Still love my Outback, Puzzled by this converter thing, Any suggestions?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The converters are always behind the WFCO distribution panel. Not sure how yours was not put in there.

As for the dry cells that is an issue, were they okay last week? How did you charge them? This may sound like a silly comment but if you charged them with a normal 12 charger then installed them in the trailer did you connect them up with the correct polarity (White is ground and Black is Positive)? They will still work to run the lights but will have blown the 40 amp reverse polarity fuses.

As for talking to the dealer tech, well if you really like them and they answer the phone that is great but if you want a good and fast answer always drop us a line on Outbackers.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> The converters are always behind the WFCO distribution panel. Not sure how yours was not put in there.
> 
> but if you want a good and fast answer always drop us a line on Outbackers.


Sounds like a question for our finest member.....

Oh Gilligannnnnnnnnnnnn.......

STeve


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> The converters are always behind the WFCO distribution panel. Not sure how yours was not put in there.
> 
> but if you want a good and fast answer always drop us a line on Outbackers.


Sounds like a question for our finest member.....

Oh Gilligannnnnnnnnnnnn.......

STeve
[/quote]

Darn! That's where that extra converter that had been laying around the shop belongs!
The Skipper is really going to be mad now!









Gilligan


----------



## 3MurphsOutbackin' (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions CamperAndy- I'm glad to find out that i'm not just overlooking the converter somehow. 
As far as the batteriesgo, they were installed by the Dealership, they were installed correctly and the fuses are ok. Since they were new just a bit over a week ago - I did not check the fluid levels. I did not charge them, I just plugged into 110 at the house last weekend and went about my merry way - mod frenzy! I figured that would do the trick - but without a converter, I apparently ran them dead.

I did top off the batteries and charge them with my portable charger yesterday and they will hold up to 2/3 of a charge.

I appreciate the suggestions from all you Outbackers - I read through many posts on batteries and converters before I was able to narrow down the issue to the missing converter.

As long as the dealer holds up their end of the bargain and shows up with new batteries and Converter before our first trip - I'll be happy - a little puzzled by a rather significant missing part - but happy. I'll update on the 3rd after they complete the repairs!

Thanks - Kevin


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Do you mean that part of the converter is missing? Is it the Main board at the botton of the converter that is missing? Now that is a big over sight. Glad to here the dealer is willing to come out and make it right.

So Keystone you reading this???


----------



## 3MurphsOutbackin' (Sep 26, 2006)

Verstelle 
Yup - it seems that the breakers and fuses are in the distribution panel - but the actual converter and fan that go in the housing below it are missing, no converter, no wires. Wierd. Hopefully Keystone will look into this one - Like I said though - other than this oddity, I'm happy with my OB and as long as the dealer rectifies everything this week I'll be even happier.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Here is what it should look like when you take the plastic face plate off.

The conveter is below and behind the panel.


----------



## 3MurphsOutbackin' (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks CamperAndy - Thast's what I'm hoping it'll llok like on Tuesday afternoon!!! Right now the fan and main board are not there! Thanks for looking up and posting the figure. You all have been great!

I have not entirely wasted my down time...Installed Lend-a-hand assist handle, Fluorescent lights in the kitchen, all the little bubble levels, and working on a battery disconnect, going to make one of those between the tire chocks with a large turn buckle - should by a fun project!

Kevin


----------



## 3MurphsOutbackin' (Sep 26, 2006)

Well - it's a wrap. They installed the new converter today, and put new batteries on the OB with a smile. Everything is working fine now. Excellent customer service out of Foley RV. No good explanation for why there was no converter - missing? stolen off the lot?? But they made good on their promise and installed the new one while the trailer was parked at my house.

The maiden voyage is this weekend - we are excited!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

3MurphsOutbackin',

Just curious... was this a FEMA trailer by any chance? They did a lot of things differently on those (cut a lot of corners) as the intended use was different. I could see them leaving a converter off. On the other hand, if all the lights are still 12V they would have needed something.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

I guess I can put that extra converter on eBay now!









Gilligan


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Say goodnight Gilligan!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Say goodnight Gilligan!


Goodnight, Skipper!









Gilligan


----------



## 3MurphsOutbackin' (Sep 26, 2006)

PDX Doug - I sure hope it was not a FEMA. I certainly negotiated for and intended to buy a new unused trailer. It has all the other bells and whistles. The Tech guessed that it is possible one of the other techs "borrowed"it for a quick repair to another rig (it was parked very near the shop) and never fessed up to borrowing it. Seems like the most likely possibility to me.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

3MurphsOutbackin said:


> PDX Doug - I sure hope it was not a FEMA. I certainly negotiated for and intended to buy a new unused trailer. It has all the other bells and whistles. The Tech guessed that it is possible one of the other techs "borrowed"it for a quick repair to another rig (it was parked very near the shop) and never fessed up to borrowing it. Seems like the most likely possibility to me.


Glad you got it fixed and they came to you, that is cool. I really doubt that they would tow a trailer from the Gulf coast and try to see it as a new trailer.

Sure hope you have a great maiden voyage.
Have fun,
Bill


----------

